# Interview call from Germany, should I apply for tourist or business Visa ?



## cooldash87

Hi,

I am currently in India and looking out for a job in Germany. Currently, I have been considered for a role with a company located in Maintal, Frankfurt and post the first telephonic round of interview they now wish to have a face to face interview. For this they have asked me to visit them at their office in Germany and they are ready to sponsor all the costs. 

Now should i apply for the Schenge Visa for tourist or business ? Coz it may well be the case that I might get the job and would have to reapply for work permit. :fingerscrossed:

Post going thru the website India diplo website, I was able to get all the steps and time lines. 

Can anyone help me what will the best visa to apply and any tips or things to take care. 

P.S: This will the first time I am travelling lane: to germany.


----------



## abhijitroy

You should apply for a Job Seeker Visa, this will also give you 6 month temp resident permit, you can convert this Visa to resident permit moment you get an offer letter from your employer.

German Missions in India - Employment Visa

-Abhijit


----------



## cooldash87

Hi abhijit,

It says i need to apply 3 months prior to departure. Plus i need to be thr for interview latest by first or second week of May....


----------



## abhijitroy

Then you should go for a business visa, with a invitation letter from your employer..


----------



## cooldash87

Ok, i do hav the invite letter from the company. 

So i have to book the flight tickets and hotel before i apply for business visa or after i get it ? Coz i might lose on that amount if thy cancel my visa. I hav heard the german consulates r quite moody and can reject the visa for no aparrant reason.


----------



## MrTweek

If you are going there for the interview and then back home, you can use a tourist visa. I don't think a job interview is considered "business" as you won't earn any money.
A tourist visa will obviously be much easier to get.

Anyway, to be safe just ask at the German embassy.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks MrTweek, just spoke to the local consulate in mumbai and he said i need to apply for a business visa and follow the instructions applicable for Business Visa.


----------



## abhijitroy

cooldash87 said:


> Ok, i do hav the invite letter from the company.
> 
> So i have to book the flight tickets and hotel before i apply for business visa or after i get it ? Coz i might lose on that amount if thy cancel my visa. I hav heard the german consulates r quite moody and can reject the visa for no aparrant reason.


Check with travel agents, they can hold a ticket in your name with minimal charges for Visa processing..
If you are going to apply via a consultancy, they can anyway take care of this within their fees.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks Abhijeet, i spoke to the consultant and it seems thy only hold tickets for 48 hrs. Checked on flight site and thy mentioned the same but refundable with nominal charges as cancellation fees.

My earliest appointment for business visa i was able to get was on 26 April, so had to book the flights as only few seats wer available with good rates.


----------



## cooldash87

Just wanted to update the forum that I have successfully received the Schengan (business) Visa for 4 days. 

The documents submitted were inline with what was mentioned on their website German Missions in India - Business Visa 

The process was smooth and the questions asked were basic.

- Why you want to travel
- How did u find out the job
- How many rounds of interview happened 
- How many days you want to travel


Keeping my finger crossed for the Job :fingerscrossed:


----------



## James3214

Congrats 'cooldash87'. Thanks for the update. Keep us posted on how the job search goes.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi cooldash87,

could you please give us some tips about how did you get an interview call from germany.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## cooldash87

likith_jogi said:


> Hi cooldash87,
> 
> could you please give us some tips about how did you get an interview call from germany.
> 
> Thanks,
> Likith


i used LinkedIn to look out for jobs and apply online. Paid for a Job Seeker Subscription on Linkedin to let the prospect employers know that I was serious.


----------



## likith_jogi

Thanks Cooldash87. congratulations and all the best for your interview.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Bro,

Are you back from germany, please let us know how did your interview go?

regards.


----------



## cooldash87

Hi Likith,

I am leaving on May 21 and will be back on May 24. 

Will surely update the forum


----------



## likith_jogi

Thanks Cooldash


----------



## vin2win

All the best cooldash87.. Please post a brief of your Job search experience and making-it-in-Germany.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hey Cooldash,

how did your interview go?

-
Likith


----------



## cooldash87

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for the wishes. The interview went well and I am now back in Mumbai. 

Met the HR and the to be reporting manager. Discussed the profile in details including roles and responsibilities. We did not speak much about the offer as they mentioned thy will get back to me post their internal discussions.

During the two days, i was able to explore Frankfurt city and the office surroundings. Checked out the residential areas, Indian restaurants, malls, etc. Althou I am completely zero in usage of German language but was able to get thru with English in the city. Other than that Google Maps and Translator was quite helpful.

The weather was pleasant around 6-12 degrees with showers and greenery all round  

They took all the bills and receipts for travel to-fro airport and also will take care of the visa fees, air tickets and the hotel accommodation.

So now i await their response. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## likith_jogi

Congratzz man, lets hope for the best and you get a call from them soon.

Would you mind posting about your expenses, of 2 days stay? 

Hotel cost, food cost etc etc.... 

-
Likith


----------



## cooldash87

Sure likith,

Flights were lufthansa and direct with 0 stops, return fair was approx INR 57000. 

Hotel was Eur 78 per night including breakfast and free wifi. 

For travel the day ticket will cost Eur 9.30 with which you can travel the entire day within frankfurt using tram, bus or train. 

Food for me was only salad (Eur 8) and fruit salad (Eur 5) since there was hardly anything available in Veg. Plus has carried maggie and packed veg food. For non-veg u hav a lot of options average cost of street food is around Eur 7-15 and hotel woulf be around Eur 18-35 and above depending on the rest and dish u order.

Took an Blauworld prepaid sim for Eur 35 which gave me 3GB internet (3G) and Eur 10 worth of talktime with 10 cents per min calling to India. I was there for 4 days and used internet a lot (maps, translator, apps etc) so was more than enough. I think there was 1.5 Eur left when i was on my flight back to Mumbai.


----------



## vin2win

Hi cooldash87

Thanks for your experience about you interview trip to Germany.

Can you please provide some more details about you on a high-level.

Current Industry:
Experience:
German-language ability: 

I am just 2 yrs exp and I am also trying for job opps in Germany. It would be great if you can help.


----------



## cooldash87

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to update that they have still not got back to me with the offer letter. They have said that they do have positive feedback for me but will take time and will get back to me by end of this month.

Lets hope they get back to me with a good offer :fingerscrossed:






jvinil said:


> Hi cooldash87
> 
> Thanks for your experience about you interview trip to Germany.
> 
> Can you please provide some more details about you on a high-level.
> 
> Current Industry:
> Experience:
> German-language ability:


Current Industry: *Banking (Information Security)*
Experience: *10+ Years*
German Language ability: *None, Ziltch, Zero. Heavily dependent on Google translate *


----------



## wh0ru

Hi cooldash87, great to hear about your endeavor.

One of my friend is into similar situation,
He has already received offer from a company in Berlin with annual package of €44,800 per year + some other benefits.

Can you guide with the further processes e.g. Which visa to file and what is fastest way to get there and start working? Company is willing to provide Relocation assistance as well, but they are startup and don't know much processes either.


----------



## cooldash87

Hi, 


Congrats to your friend on my behalf.

He cant apply for a Work visa for himself and dependent visa for his wife and child (if his is married). The visa process takes around 6-12 weeks but if the company can apply for Vorabzustimmung (pre-approval) at their local foreign office than things can be much faster as they would reach out directly to the India German consulate office. That was the Visa can be issued with 4-8 weeks.

Hope that helps !


----------



## vin2win

Hi cooldash87

Thanks for replying to my query. I am also starting to test my luck. Your inputs are so useful to me.


----------



## sweetginger

cooldash87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> He cant apply for a Work visa for himself


I guess you meant "He CAN apply..."

Cheers
Sweet Ginger


----------



## cooldash87

sweetginger said:


> I guess you meant "He CAN apply..."
> 
> Cheers
> Sweet Ginger


Yes, was a typo. Thanks


----------



## cooldash87

Hi Guys,

thought would update on the status.

The position has gone on hold and I have been waiting for eternity for their revert.

Did send them a reminder email with no revert. Finally ended up calling the HR and she mentioned she doesn't have any answer as she has not received any update on the role finalization. 

Well so i guess there;s no point waiting for their revert 

Nyways, to look at the positive side of the story, I got to visit Germany for 3 days at their cost


----------



## likith_jogi

Bro,

so sad to hear about it    . are you still applying for jobs.

I have few questions, i have started applying for jobs. i get reply saying attach your testimonies, cover letter, scanned copies of marks card and exp letters.

what exactly is testimonies?
do we have to get it from employers or do we have to write our own.

when u used apply for jobs, did u apply with german resume or english resume?

i'm sending both the format to employers

please let me know if u could help me with cover letter and testimonies.


Regards,
Likith Jogi


----------



## sweetginger

Yes testimonials are references. Did you professionally translated your CV in German? Please don't use online translators.


----------



## vin2win

likith_jogi said:


> Bro,
> 
> so sad to hear about it    . are you still applying for jobs.
> 
> I have few questions, i have started applying for jobs. i get reply saying attach your testimonies, cover letter, scanned copies of marks card and exp letters.
> 
> what exactly is testimonies?
> do we have to get it from employers or do we have to write our own.
> 
> when u used apply for jobs, did u apply with german resume or english resume?
> 
> i'm sending both the format to employers
> 
> please let me know if u could help me with cover letter and testimonies.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Likith Jogi


Hi Likith

Even I am applying for Jobs from last 20 days.

But the replies I get from them are "Unfortunately we cannot shortlist you for the position". I had sent some 200 applications and I got about 20 rejection replies.  And I realized that your CV will not be seriously monitored if you send in English. Then I talked to some of my friends in Germany and they scolded me saying that you have to apply in German.

Now I have prepared my CV in German and posted it. This time I at-least got mails from consultancies saying that please sent your qualifications, so that we will scrutinize and revert back. This is my personal experience. Currently I am trying to prepare a cover letter in German.


----------



## cooldash87

I have never applied my resume in German language, nor have I sent any testimonials or mark-sheet (i would prefer not to till the time things are on final stages) and it always have been in English. Also, I have not been applying to every company that has an opening in my field of interest but to only those who conditions and profile matched my requirements. One of which is the primary language of communication needs to be English


----------



## likith_jogi

jvinil said:


> Hi Likith
> 
> Even I am applying for Jobs from last 20 days.
> 
> But the replies I get from them are "Unfortunately we cannot shortlist you for the position". I had sent some 200 applications and I got about 20 rejection replies.  And I realized that your CV will not be seriously monitored if you send in English. Then I talked to some of my friends in Germany and they scolded me saying that you have to apply in German.
> 
> Now I have prepared my CV in German and posted it. This time I at-least got mails from consultancies saying that please sent your qualifications, so that we will scrutinize and revert back. This is my personal experience. Currently I am trying to prepare a cover letter in German.



jvinil,

i'm sending both the CV's to employers. even i got many rejection but 2 positive mails. 

1st employers asked me testimonies, cover letter, marks sheets and experience letters.

2nd employer as replied like this :


*"Dear Mr. Likith,

meantime we evaluated many letters.

Your documents do not include a chronological resume, we are interested, however, very

when you have done something.

Please let us know also if you apply for a full or part time with us.

Thank you for your feedback. " *

i'm not sure wat is "chronological resume"


----------



## likith_jogi

cooldash87 said:


> I have never applied my resume in German language, nor have I sent any testimonials or mark-sheet (i would prefer not to till the time things are on final stages) and it always have been in English. Also, I have not been applying to every company that has an opening in my field of interest but to only those who conditions and profile matched my requirements. One of which is the primary language of communication needs to be English


Same here bro, i'm also applying for the jobs which matches my profile.
but there are tons openings   .


----------



## likith_jogi

sweetginger said:


> Yes testimonials are references. Did you professionally translated your CV in German? Please don't use online translators.


Hi sweetginger,

I used google translate and translated it to german.
i sent the same resume to my cousin who is residing germany, he replied saying everything is fine in my resume.

So Google Translate Rocks:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :clap2:


----------



## vin2win

Hello Likith

Good to hear that you are getting some replies. Can you let me know which german job portals you are using?

Its simple. Organize a resume by your employment history in reverse order (chronological order) - your last job should be listed first. You get a lot of templates from web. You can chose the one you like.


----------



## likith_jogi

jvinil said:


> Hello Likith
> 
> Good to hear that you are getting some replies. Can you let me know which german job portals you are using?
> 
> Its simple. Organize a resume by your employment history in reverse order (chronological order) - your last job should be listed first. You get a lot of templates from web. You can chose the one you like.


These are the list bro  

Monster
monster.de Jobbörse & Stellenangebote ? Jobs, Jobsuche und Karriere

Make It To Germany
Job Listings (other States) - Make it in Germany

This is from Immigration website.
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

Use Google Chrome for translating, its Ultimate. I really hated it long back ago, but now i just love it

-
Likith


----------



## sweetginger

likith_jogi said:


> Hi sweetginger,
> 
> I used google translate and translated it to german.
> i sent the same resume to my cousin who is residing germany, he replied saying everything is fine in my resume.
> 
> So Google Translate Rocks:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :clap2:


Sorry, then his German skills not good!
You never send ur CV in German unless you are fluent at it. You are giving your potential employer a false signal about your ability. Germans are very picky abt transperancy.


----------



## likith_jogi

sweetginger said:


> Sorry, then his German skills not good!
> You never send ur CV in German unless you are fluent at it. You are giving your potential employer a false signal about your ability. Germans are very picky abt transperancy.


Sweet Ginger,

He just cleared his B12 exam. he has been in germany for past 5 Years.

No issues   , ping me your mail id. let me send me my resume to you.

check and let me know if anything is wrong in it, it would be a great help to me.

You are currently in germany right?

and you are in to "Recruiting and consulting"


----------



## vin2win

likith_jogi said:


> These are the list bro
> 
> Monster
> monster.de Jobbörse & Stellenangebote ? Jobs, Jobsuche und Karriere
> 
> Make It To Germany
> Job Listings (other States) - Make it in Germany
> 
> This is from Immigration website.
> JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal
> 
> Use Google Chrome for translating, its Ultimate. I really hated it long back ago, but now i just love it
> 
> -
> Likith



Hello Likith

Even though I am not fluent at German I have passed the first level of German language. Translator helps you only up to some extent. 

That is the reason I carefully review every word after translating. Be careful, sometimes the machine translators create blunders. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweetginger

Hi Jivinil,

Reviewing word by word doesn't guarantee you that the entire sentence make sense.

Just be careful.

Cheers
SweetGinger


----------



## satm

Guys,

does correspondence eduction eligible for job seeker visa?

Thanks
Sathya


----------



## likith_jogi

satm,

please dont spam in all the threads.

Please check here for the education details 
Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank

Zeugnisbewertungen: Ständige Konferenz der Kultusminister der Länder in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (KMK)

if you are applying for job seekers visa please its better to get german speaking skills.


----------



## Milapa

Hi,

i too am in a similar situration - have had 2 telphonic rounds with a German company and they are inviting me to thier office for personal interiew (agree to reimburuse costs) - After reading through your post I too will apply for Buissnss visa and am not sure I got all documents...

The German Visa website states - Certificate of Incorporation of the company - What is this?

Also is it ok if my salary slips/bank statemetns are from my current employe. And the invitation letter is form another company that is calling me for interview?

I need to travel next week and hence am in immense time-crunch - I will really appreciate if you can help ASAP. What all documents you sibmitted? Did you get the visa in 2-3 days?


----------



## lgmagic

Milapa said:


> Hi,
> 
> i too am in a similar situration - have had 2 telphonic rounds with a German company and they are inviting me to thier office for personal interiew (agree to reimburuse costs) - After reading through your post I too will apply for Buissnss visa and am not sure I got all documents...
> 
> The German Visa website states - Certificate of Incorporation of the company - What is this?
> 
> Also is it ok if my salary slips/bank statemetns are from my current employe. And the invitation letter is form another company that is calling me for interview?
> 
> I need to travel next week and hence am in immense time-crunch - I will really appreciate if you can help ASAP. What all documents you sibmitted? Did you get the visa in 2-3 days?


You would definitely get the visa in 2-3 days. From which city are you applying?
Also most of the times Visa will be approved if you have a valid invitation letter and insurance. In My case i did not go for Business Visa and i applied Visit visa. 
Basically you could apply either. And if one of the document is missing, it is fine. They are not too strict about it. I applied for Visit visa and i did not have an formal obligation letter. But still it went thru.


----------



## Milapa

thanks so much, this is a releif.

I am applying from Hyderabad.
Cant apply Visit visa as no friends/relatives there. I will get an invitation letter from the Ferman firm so will go for Buissness visa.

About the insurance - did you buy it online like from Tata AIG?

And how about you? Relocated to Germany now?


----------



## ashwin_srao

Milapa said:


> thanks so much, this is a releif.
> 
> I am applying from Hyderabad.
> Cant apply Visit visa as no friends/relatives there. I will get an invitation letter from the Ferman firm so will go for Buissness visa.
> 
> About the insurance - did you buy it online like from Tata AIG?
> 
> And how about you? Relocated to Germany now?


Hi Milapa,
So could you please update us on the Visa process...did you finally manage to get a visa. What were the documents you submitted, how long did it take?

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## Milapa

Yes I applied for Business visa and got it within 3 days!!
Documents were invitation letter, itenerary, travel health insurance, confirm tickets, hotel bookings and other personal documents like salary slip, current employment conract, leave sanction letter, ITRs, bank statement, etc....


----------



## ashwin_srao

Milapa said:


> Yes I applied for Business visa and got it within 3 days!!
> Documents were invitation letter, itenerary, travel health insurance, confirm tickets, hotel bookings and other personal documents like salary slip, current employment conract, leave sanction letter, ITRs, bank statement, etc....


Hi Milapa,
I thought, Interview call letter was an invitation letter, also how did you obtain company incorporation certificate.

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## Milapa

i am not sure what your interview call letter contains....

if your interview call letter is on the company letterhead ans specifies your name, and that they are inviting you for a job on a specific date, along with your travel dates (mentioning that it will be sponsored by the Company) and hotel accomodation details, etc...it should work. I received a formal invitation letter covering all of above - signed in Original = and I submitted this original.

Incorporation certifiates are not required - I didnt submit, i let them know i dont have any and they put 'No' on the checklist but I got my visa anyways.

Whats your status?


----------



## ashwin_srao

Milapa said:


> i am not sure what your interview call letter contains....
> 
> if your interview call letter is on the company letterhead ans specifies your name, and that they are inviting you for a job on a specific date, along with your travel dates (mentioning that it will be sponsored by the Company) and hotel accomodation details, etc...it should work. I received a formal invitation letter covering all of above - signed in Original = and I submitted this original.
> 
> Incorporation certifiates are not required - I didnt submit, i let them know i dont have any and they put 'No' on the checklist but I got my visa anyways.
> 
> Whats your status?


Thanks a ton Milapa. I mostly get emails from company's. As far as invitation is concerned I was thinking of getting verfliphtungsErklaerung from some one in Germany. I am back in India. I did not make long job-seeker visa although I am eligible for one, I seem to have made a mistake. 

Also you need to provide a leave letter and NOC from your current employer is it? If so did you tell your current employer that you are going to Germany for job?

I was thinking of accumulating interviews over a say a week and then visiting Germany on Business/visit visa, what do you think?


----------



## Milapa

No need to inform current employer- i submitted a printout of my leave application form (which had my manager's signature). Something very basic...

Good idea to accumulate all in one week...I understand there is no sponsorship...


----------



## MRai

*Regarding documents for German business visa*

Hi All,
I truly appreciate all of your efforts in giving precious inputs for filing German visa. I have also received one interview invitation from Germany and upon asking the consulate in India, I got to know that I have to file business visa. 
I have few queries and would really appreciate if you could help me out in finding the answer:
1: it says for three months payslips? I am currently working for different organisation, can I submit those? As the calling company is for interview and I am not working for that company at the moment. Please suggest!
2: I have auto generated email for my leave approval however no manager signature is on that, can I submit that?
3: ITR form for three years ? I was in UK for past three years and I have uK income tax form , can I submit those?
4: I have received the invitation letter from the calling company and it mentions that it will bear all the cost, but it is address to me and not Consulate of Germany, will that be fine?

It would be really great if someone.can suggest me on these.

Regards
Rai


----------



## cooldash87

^^

_1: it says for three months payslips? I am currently working for different organisation, can I submit those? As the calling company is for interview and I am not working for that company at the moment. Please suggest!_

*Yes, the three months payslip should be from your current company.*


_2: I have auto generated email for my leave approval however no manager signature is on that, can I submit that?_

*Yes, that should work fine.*

_
3: ITR form for three years ? I was in UK for past three years and I have uK income tax form , can I submit those?_
*
Yes you can submit those ITR.*

_
4: I have received the invitation letter from the calling company and it mentions that it will bear all the cost, but it is address to me and not Consulate of Germany, will that be fine?_
*
Yes, that should be fine.*


----------



## Milapa

I agree with all the replies that cooldash87 gave above....


----------



## Arude

Hi Guys,

I am in a similar situation.

One company in Germany is ready to invite me for a Trial day at their office after one round of video conferencing interview.

Though my interview was like 3 weeks before and a week after interview I was told that the HR would contact me shortly for scheduling the trial day. then nothing for 2 weeks but a couple of days back I got a mail asking them to know if I was still interested and ready to come for a trial day and also mentioned that they would cover the travel expenses. 

Now it seems after reading the posts here I might need to apply for a Schengen Business visa for 3-4 days. I am in delhi so I called up the VF global guys they said

1)For the Short term business visa I need to submit the fee for the application, a properly filled application and Checklist of the documents on their site.

2)With the duly filled up form they would send it to the embassy and then they decide but* he did say that personal interview at the embassy is not needed for a short term schengen business visa. IS that true? * As I see in this thread Cooldash had a personal interview at the embassy I think.

3)Also in the checklist of the documents it asks for the 

*a)Certificate of Incorporation of the company 
b)Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form 
c)Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/credit limit *

_Should the inviting company send these documents to me? I am not sure if the company will be willing to share a document and bank statements with a stranger?_ Also the embassy says they need the documents in originals, if cooldash or someone experienced could suggest on this I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## nfs99

> 2)With the duly filled up form they would send it to the embassy and then they decide but* he did say that personal interview at the embassy is not needed for a short term schengen business visa. IS that true? * As I see in this thread Cooldash had a personal interview at the embassy I think.


*95% of times they will not ask for an interview, you will usually get the visa stamped the next day
*


> 3)Also in the checklist of the documents it asks for the
> 
> *a)Certificate of Incorporation of the company
> b)Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form
> c)Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/credit limit *


*(a), (b), (c) are not needed if you are applying for a short term business visa with the purpose as attending "face-to-face" interview 
*



> _Should the inviting company send these documents to me? I am not sure if the company will be willing to share a document and bank statements with a stranger?_ Also the embassy says they need the documents in originals, if cooldash or someone experienced could suggest on this I would appreciate it.


*The only original needed was a leave approval letter from your current employer.
Check this link out for the exact list - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...497786-need-information-visa.html#post4664482*


----------



## Arude

Thanks a lot that sounds encouraging.


the HR also clarified these won't be required in my case.


Getting a leave letter?
Well this really is the hardest part unfortunately  I asked to give me a leave letter they are okay with my leave plans and even issued a leave letter to me but they mentioned "I expressed my intent of visiting germany for tourism" but I am actually applying for business visa...so I am not somewhat worried if it would cause an issue with embassy...though in my view it's quiet understandable that the current employer can't issue me a letter with purpose 'business' or face to face interview written on it.......I just hope all the embassy wants to know is that my current employer is okay with my leaves and the leaves have been sanctioned?

I am really breaking my brains please suggest.


Also one more issue my passport only mentions my name on it..not the surname
but the invitation letter has both that I got from Germany. Should I submit an affidavit from from court stating that both are the same with Indian Judicial stamp on it? 

I really am having a hard day today


----------



## nfs99

Arude said:


> Thanks a lot that sounds encouraging.
> 
> 
> the HR also clarified these won't be required in my case.
> 
> 
> Getting a leave letter?
> Well this really is the hardest part unfortunately  I asked to give me a leave letter they are okay with my leave plans and even issued a leave letter to me but they mentioned "I expressed my intent of visiting germany for tourism" but I am actually applying for business visa...so I am not somewhat worried if it would cause an issue with embassy...though in my view it's quiet understandable that the current employer can't issue me a letter with purpose 'business' or face to face interview written on it.......I just hope all the embassy wants to know is that my current employer is okay with my leaves and the leaves have been sanctioned?
> 
> I am really breaking my brains please suggest.


I am from India - I have been through this -- My best advice is this, I some how managed to get a letter like this from my employer.

_*** TO WHOMSOVER...... ***

Mr. So&So (EmpID #12345) has been granted personal leave for the duration of 3 days starting frm <Date> till <date>

Thanks
HRD
_
No addressee, no mention of purpose - but it is hard to get, but see if you can give it a shot. Coming back to your question? all the embassy expects from your company, is a confirmation of leave and hope that you will be returning to work as soon as your leave is over (not take up illegal employment in Germany and stay forever).

My assumption is that the embassy will be okay with this and issue you a visa. If you are going through a travel agent, they might give you a better suggestion. Usually I would advice anyone to check this with the embassy, but this is a complicated question, you cannot easily ask this to embassy.



> Also one more issue my passport only mentions my name on it..not the surname
> but the invitation letter has both that I got from Germany. Should I submit an affidavit from from court stating that both are the same with Indian Judicial stamp on it?
> 
> I really am having a hard day today


You are saying, your passport doesn't have a Surname Part? Check with your prospective employer and ask them to send a revised letter , the invite letter should mention your name and passport number. Since scanned invite letters are fine, you shouldn't have an issue in getting a revised one in a day. 

Unfortunately, affidavits won't cut it I guess  , maybe others can post their views.

Don't worry too much about it, getting some sort of a formal leave letter is the hardest part, if you have it, you can be mostly sure that you will get a visa. Wish you good luck!


----------



## abhijitroy

Arude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a similar situation.
> 
> One company in Germany is ready to invite me for a Trial day at their office after one round of video conferencing interview.
> 
> Though my interview was like 3 weeks before and a week after interview I was told that the HR would contact me shortly for scheduling the trial day. then nothing for 2 weeks but a couple of days back I got a mail asking them to know if I was still interested and ready to come for a trial day and also mentioned that they would cover the travel expenses.
> 
> Now it seems after reading the posts here I might need to apply for a Schengen Business visa for 3-4 days. I am in delhi so I called up the VF global guys they said
> 
> 1)For the Short term business visa I need to submit the fee for the application, a properly filled application and Checklist of the documents on their site.
> 
> 2)With the duly filled up form they would send it to the embassy and then they decide but* he did say that personal interview at the embassy is not needed for a short term schengen business visa. IS that true? * As I see in this thread Cooldash had a personal interview at the embassy I think.
> 
> 3)Also in the checklist of the documents it asks for the
> 
> *a)Certificate of Incorporation of the company
> b)Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form
> c)Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/credit limit *
> 
> _Should the inviting company send these documents to me? I am not sure if the company will be willing to share a document and bank statements with a stranger?_ Also the embassy says they need the documents in originals, if cooldash or someone experienced could suggest on this I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


Hi Arude,

Can you also share with us which company is this, and what is the job profile they want a trail day for?


----------



## Arude

nfs99 said:


> I am from India - I have been through this -- My best advice is this, I some how managed to get a letter like this from my employer.
> 
> _*** TO WHOMSOVER...... ***
> 
> Mr. So&So (EmpID #12345) has been granted personal leave for the duration of 3 days starting frm <Date> till <date>
> 
> Thanks
> HRD
> _
> No addressee, no mention of purpose - but it is hard to get, but see if you can give it a shot. Coming back to your question? all the embassy expects from your company, is a confirmation of leave and hope that you will be returning to work as soon as your leave is over (not take up illegal employment in Germany and stay forever).
> 
> My assumption is that the embassy will be okay with this and issue you a visa. If you are going through a travel agent, they might give you a better suggestion. Usually I would advice anyone to check this with the embassy, but this is a complicated question, you cannot easily ask this to embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying, your passport doesn't have a Surname Part? Check with your prospective employer and ask them to send a revised letter , the invite letter should mention your name and passport number. Since scanned invite letters are fine, you shouldn't have an issue in getting a revised one in a day.
> 
> Unfortunately, affidavits won't cut it I guess  , maybe others can post their views.
> 
> Don't worry too much about it, getting some sort of a formal leave letter is the hardest part, if you have it, you can be mostly sure that you will get a visa. Wish you good luck!



Well finally upon a few requests I got a general leave letter in my hand that is simply serving a s proof of employment and leave sanctions from the current company. Now the only point that remains is the name thing....though in the invite letter the company has mentioned the following 

1)My correct passport no.

2)Passport start and end dates

3)my Date of birth 

just that my surname is also mentioned but as can be seen in the passport my father's name is mentioned with the surname, also I will be submitting a ration card as a proof of civil status which proves the relation with my father's name written with the family name.

I had raised this concern at the German company's end but they haven't responded yet, maybe they think it is unnecessary to change it as passport no and other details are mentioned correctly.

Anyhow I did get an affidavit made with a stamp of notary. Do you think I should submit it along and mention in the cover letter about the same?

Also I was looking for a cover letter suited my case, please share if you have any.

thank you nfs99 for your responses once again.


----------



## nfs99

First of all congrats on getting the leave letter sorted, it is a big huge deal.

*I am still little confused with your question, if your invite letter mentions your passport surname, then it is correct. If your invite letter mentions a surname that is different form your passport surname then it is incorrect.*

As a norm, invite letter should contain <PASSPORT_FIRSTNAME>, <PASSPORT_SURNAME>, <PASSPORT_NUMBER> , etc.

I am not 100% sure if they will accept an invite letter if it has has extra.different name on it. As I have mentioned before, affidavits are usually not accepted as far as I know. But, I think it should be okay to try to apply since all the other passport details are mentioned correctly. If you are applying through VFS, when you submit the documents, they will usually tell you if an invite letter is accepted or not. If you are doing this through a travel agent, they will tell you right away. 

When are you planning to travel? if you are applying through Chennai, you will usually get the passport stamped in 3-4 days max. So if you have a lot of time before your planned travel date, it is better to wait for your prospective employer to respond. HR departments in German companies are no different than HR departments here, sometimes they read an email and forget to reply, better send a reminder and explain the urgency (or) even better to call them up.

Here is a link to samples of all documents - last link is the cover letter - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...497786-need-information-visa.html#post4665442 [In the purpose of travel para, mention that you have been requested by company XYZ to attend a face-to-face interview in Frankfurst/Berlin/Munich and you had earlier completed 2-3 telephonic rounds]

btw, which embassy are you applying from?


----------



## Arude

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Arude,
> 
> Can you also share with us which company is this, and what is the job profile they want a trail day for?


It's a German IT company.


----------



## Arude

nfs99 said:


> First of all congrats on getting the leave letter sorted, it is a big huge deal.
> 
> *I am still little confused with your question, if your invite letter mentions your passport surname, then it is correct. If your invite letter mentions a surname that is different form your passport surname then it is incorrect.*
> 
> As a norm, invite letter should contain <PASSPORT_FIRSTNAME>, <PASSPORT_SURNAME>, <PASSPORT_NUMBER> , etc.
> 
> I am not 100% sure if they will accept an invite letter if it has has extra.different name on it. As I have mentioned before, affidavits are usually not accepted as far as I know. But, I think it should be okay to try to apply since all the other passport details are mentioned correctly. If you are applying through VFS, when you submit the documents, they will usually tell you if an invite letter is accepted or not. If you are doing this through a travel agent, they will tell you right away.
> 
> When are you planning to travel? if you are applying through Chennai, you will usually get the passport stamped in 3-4 days max. So if you have a lot of time before your planned travel date, it is better to wait for your prospective employer to respond. HR departments in German companies are no different than HR departments here, sometimes they read an email and forget to reply, better send a reminder and explain the urgency (or) even better to call them up.
> 
> Here is a link to samples of all documents - last link is the cover letter - [In the purpose of travel para, mention that you have been requested by company XYZ to attend a face-to-face interview in Frankfurst/Berlin/Munich and you had earlier completed 2-3 telephonic rounds]
> 
> btw, which embassy are you applying from?


Thanks nfs.

Well the main issue regarding name was that my passport doesn't mention my surname For e:g- on passport it's like

1)Surname _______________ .

2)Given Name(First Name): John

But my full unofficial name is 'John Smith' and the name mentioned on the Invite letter is 'John Smith' although my passport no. and rest of the details like D.O.B. e.t.c are mentioned correctly.

It seems I might be in a time crunch as my travelling dates are around 17th to 21st this month  I am will be applying through the VFS center in New Delhi.

BTW just an update that I had to call up the HR and requested her to revise the letter. She said she will do so today and thankfully I received the revised letter with the correct name now. Lil happy about it..but I think I will be submitting a scan copy and I called up the VFS center and they said that it is advisable to submit the 'original' and it got me confused again...but then they told me I could mention in the cover letter that if needed I may be able to produce the original...

I tried to get a colored print out of the invite letter on good quality paper...looks almost like original but it's a print out anyway, it's not original. 

I think I have to try with the scan copy, do you think it's advisable to mention that I can submit the original if needed in the cover letter? @NFS?


----------



## Arude

I *will be applying


----------



## nfs99

Congrats Arude!! That's wonderful to know. I think you are all set now. Since VFS has mentioned it, no need to worry about the invite letter. As far as Chennai embassy goes, they were pretty clear - (4) originals

Leave Letter
Bank Statement
Cover Letter
Application Form
For other docs they were fine with copies. So it shouldn't be different for Delhi. 

So go for it! Wish you all the best!

Few things to take care, maybe you have done that already, just to be sure

 If the cost is covered by the inviting company and if it is mentioned in your invite letter - Clearly mention in your covering letter that 'costs will be covered by the inviting company'.
 Make sure that your bank balance is in excess of a 1L ~1.5L when you are getting the bank statement. This was my travel agent's advice. Even if you deposit the amount tonight and take a statement tomorrow it will be just fine.
 Make sure that the insurance coverage is at-least above 30000 EUR, for a period of 10-15 days after your last day of travel [this is what my travel gent told me]. List of supported health insurances are listed here - German Missions in India - List Travel Medical Insurances


Which city btw? If you are closeby to Munich don't miss the oktoberfest arty:


----------



## nfs99

Correction :- Since VFS has mentioned it, do mention it in your cover letter, no need to worry about the submitting the original invite letter.


----------



## Arude

_Congrats Arude!! That's wonderful to know. I think you are all set now. Since VFS has mentioned it, no need to worry about the invite letter. As far as Chennai embassy goes, they were pretty clear - (4) originals

Leave Letter
Bank Statement
Cover Letter
Application Form
For other docs they were fine with copies. So it shouldn't be different for Delhi. 

So go for it! Wish you all the best!_

*Thanks again mate!*

_Few things to take care, maybe you have done that already, just to be sure

 If the cost is covered by the inviting company and if it is mentioned in your invite letter - Clearly mention in your covering letter that 'costs will be covered by the inviting company'.
_


*Well so is the case and I am mentioning this on my cover letter.*

_[*] Make sure that your bank balance is in excess of a 1L ~1.5L when you are getting the bank statement. This was my travel agent's advice. Even if you deposit the amount tonight and take a statement tomorrow it will be just fine._

*Again a good point I have around 3L deposited fortunately *

_[*] Make sure that the insurance coverage is at-least above 30000 EUR, for a period of 10-15 days after your last day of travel [this is what my travel gent told me]. List of supported health insurances are listed here 
_


*+1 for this I had me covered only for the 4-5 days in which I was supposed to travel so I asked them give me a new one which in spans more than 10-15 days after my departure from schengen area. It's from Apollo munich btw*






BTW I had few questions regarding the cover letter

*1)Should it only be in my handwriting or I can take a printout of a letter with my original sign in it?*

2)As the following won't be with me:
a)The company incorporation certificate
b)Their ITR document
c)Their credit balance sheet..
*
so should I mention in the cover letter that as I am travelling for f2f interview hence it's not possible to submit these documents?*

My main content covers the following points in that order:
1)I am starting with introduction I am this that and the I have received an invitation from a German company for the interview.

2)That my travel dates are 'this' and 'that'(itinerary) I currently work with so and so and they have sanctioned me the leaves for the days mentioned, I am attaching the original poof of the same.

3)List of documents one by one with mention of which is being submitted in original and which is being a copy.

Please tell me if I am missing anything crucial

Also inviting company has mentioned a duration of about 15 days for which they are inviting and itinerary is for certain 5 days in these 15 days....the HR mentioned 15 days just to have a wide enough range in case of VISA/ flight delays...so should I mention both that I seek visa for duration of 15 days and my itinerary or travel days are those certain fives days or it would be enough to mention just the itinerary?


Thanks so much for your guidance again nfs...
look forward to your reply.


----------



## Arude

[In the purpose of travel para, mention that you have been requested by company XYZ to attend a face-to-face interview in Frankfurst/Berlin/Munich and you had earlier completed 2-3 telephonic rounds]

Hum! Right I actually had one round of skype video conferencing interview before this but the same has not been specifically mentioned in my invite letter they have written in generic language something like "Invite Mr X for discussing a career opportunity" at our office...

Though I think it's good to mention this on the cover letter but would that be okay if it's not specifcally mentioned on the invite letter from the company?


----------



## nfs99

> _1)Should it only be in my handwriting or I can take a printout of a letter with my original sign in it?
> _


*Only printouts are accepted for cover letters*, if you take a handwritten letter, embassy will send you back to get a printed one -- while I was attending the work permit interview, I saw someone being sent back to get a print out 



> _so should I mention in the cover letter that as I am travelling for f2f interview hence it's not possible to submit these documents?
> _


My Experience - I didn't submit those docs, I never mentioned about the docs in the cover letter. I got the visa. But no harm even if you mention it.



> Please tell me if I am missing anything crucial


Invite letter format/template looks fine, don't worry too much about it.



> _Also inviting company has mentioned a duration of about 15 days for which they are inviting and itinerary is for certain 5 days in these 15 days....the HR mentioned 15 days just to have a wide enough range in case of VISA/ flight delays...so should I mention both that I seek visa for duration of 15 days and my itinerary or travel days are those certain fives days or it would be enough to mention just the itinerary?
> _


Dates are crucial for a successful visa application. The invite letter was pretty much the same for me 15 days (they give the large invite letter window usually to accommodate for travel delays as you mentioned), but you can just request the visa for your travel period +1/2 days for transit. So I think the 5 day period would do. *Remember - if you ask for a 15 day visa, you need the respectable bank balance, hotel confirmations and insurance.
*



> _Though I think it's good to mention this on the cover letter but would that be okay if it's not specifcally mentioned on the invite letter from the company?
> _


Same with me, the invite letter didn't have such details, but that's fine. All invite letters have a standard format. But do mention it in your cover letter.


----------



## Arude

nfs99 said:


> *Only printouts are accepted for cover letters*, if you take a handwritten letter, embassy will send you back to get a printed one -- while I was attending the work permit interview, I saw someone being sent back to get a print out
> 
> 
> 
> My Experience - I didn't submit those docs, I never mentioned about the docs in the cover letter. I got the visa. But no harm even if you mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> Invite letter format/template looks fine, don't worry too much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates are crucial for a successful visa application. The invite letter was pretty much the same for me 15 days (they give the large invite letter window usually to accommodate for travel delays as you mentioned), but you can just request the visa for your travel period +1/2 days for transit. So I think the 5 day period would do. *Remember - if you ask for a 15 day visa, you need the respectable bank balance, hotel confirmations and insurance.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me, the invite letter didn't have such details, but that's fine. All invite letters have a standard format. But do mention it in your cover letter.



Well thanks a ton to your suggestions again I had to make last minute changes to my cover letter and change the dates accordingly. I submitted my application to the VFS centre today. All documents as per business checklist apart from company incorporation, financial documents, Plus the original leave approval+proof of employment letter from my current employer.

Though all seemed fine but again it was not without a minor hiccup, my name mentioned on my salary slip contains my surname again while my passport doesn't that guy at VFS put a remark about the same  there was no other niggles. 

Though as per check list it only serves as an employment proof which is actually being achieved in my application as the leave approval letter, It states my 'designation' and I am working here and stuff and my correct name My original bank statements with closing balance of 3L also contains my accurate name with original bank stamp and sign by the manager. 

I hope it won't be an issue. What do you say nfs? 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## nfs99

> Though all seemed fine but again it was not without a minor hiccup, my name mentioned on my salary slip contains my surname again while my passport doesn't that guy at VFS put a remark about the same there was no other niggles.


Shouldn't be a problem. VFS remarks - yes, they see everything through a magnifying glass, but nothing to worry, even if embassy has an issue, they will only ask you to submit additional documentation or appear for a interview. Worst case - your stamping time might be delayed by a couple of days.

Hopefully you should get a confirmation in a couple of days. Do keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Arude

nfs99 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. VFS remarks - yes, they see everything through a magnifying glass, but nothing to worry, even if embassy has an issue, they will only ask you to submit additional documentation or appear for a interview. Worst case - your stamping time might be delayed by a couple of days.
> 
> Hopefully you should get a confirmation in a couple of days. Do keep us posted on the progress.


Hi, Unfortunately it's about 5 days since I submitted the the application but it's simply showing "Under process" at german embassy" and now it's weekend...I am worried to death now if I will be able to make it as my flights are scheduled for next Wednesday...most of the places I read about the visa processing time for similar cases it's Max 2-3 days..but seems I wont be as lucky.


Also I have just been informed by the German company that the guy who took my Skype interview will be on vacation at the time I will be there that is in case I get visa..Though if the company wants then they could internally co-ordinate and set up my interviews day accordingly but the whole process seems to be in extreme jeopardy.

Thanks a lot for your help guys! Special thanks to nfs on his guidance!! 
The help from this blog is truly appreciated.


----------



## JazzyK

*Resigned*

Hi All,

So great to see this discussion.

So here is my case.
I have been wanting to go Germany as well(duh) and am sick and tired of my current company too.
I am taking a leap of faith and have resigned from my current position. Plan to apply and test the waters for a few weeks, before I start to apply over here.
I can give reasons for this gap ( studying for certifications, which I couldn't with my current job)

Q1. Will the VISA consulate be OK seeing a relieving letter instead of a leave letter ?

Q2. Should I desperately apply here in India and show an offer letter from here, just to show that I have options back home and not going to stay there indefinitely ?


Any other suggestions are welcome. I have already started applying, and am getting some responses from Germany.


----------



## nfs99

@Arude - Better call them up and follow up, you are on a tight schedule. About your Interviewer being on a holiday, that shouldn't be a problem at all, they should be able to work out some alternative option.

@JazzyK - Which visa are you talking about? JSV (job seeker visa) is a long and time consuming process, you won't need to show any kind of offer letter from here in india to apply for JSV. If you are talking about Visa for a Face-to-Face Interview, then you can try to apply without a leave letter and a confirmation of your resignation, and stating the situation clearly in your cover letter. In this case, explain your situation clearly and send an email the embassy and proceed ahead after your get a confirmation.


----------



## blaaag

Hi there

I just saw your post here now. I have the same situation. I have just cleared the initial rounds of interviews, and the German company now wants me to go there for the last face to face interview and I might even sign the contract there. The trip would be for about 2-3 days.

Could you please tell me what documents did you submit for the business visa and (if it's not too much trouble) the entire procedure you went through? In the business visa checklist, I see that they need things such as

- company ITR
- company cover letter
- company bank statements, etc.

These items don't apply to me as I'm an individual.

I'd greatly appreciate your help here. I need to travel there within 3 weeks!

Thanks


----------



## blaaag

nfs99 said:


> Congrats Arude!! That's wonderful to know. I think you are all set now. Since VFS has mentioned it, no need to worry about the invite letter. As far as Chennai embassy goes, they were pretty clear - (4) originals
> 
> Leave Letter
> Bank Statement
> Cover Letter
> Application Form


Hi there

Looking at the official "Checklist for Schengen Visa, Business", it doesn't specify the "company leave letter" as a requirement. This is getting me rather confused looking at the replies here. Thing is, I'd rather avoid this step as we've all established that this is indeed the hardest part of the application!

Any inputs guys? Thanks a ton!


----------



## indifuture

Hi All,
Little late in this forum, but would appreciate help.
I'm also planning to travel for a similar cause, and wanted to know how to submit the visa application form and documents in Bangalore. I have been on a business trip in 2012 and I remember that the travel desk had booked an appointment with the consulate where I submitted docs and also they asked a few questions. Is the process same? How to apply for appointment? Also, whether the invitation letter needs to be a hard copy physicallysigned like before, or a soft copy (color printed) will do the trick?


----------



## indifuture

Another query: Whether leave letter is mandatory for business visa? I see it mentioned for tourist visa, but not for business visa. Please advice.


----------



## chandupavan

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad,India and looking to move to Germany. I am working in Embedded systems in rail domain. I have completed my B.Tech(ECE) and have 7 years of rich experience in product design. 

Please let me know how you applied for jobs in Germany and what are the documents to be made available for applying jobs and what are the job portals/consultancies you approached.

Please help me.

chandu.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

cooldash87 said:


> Ok, i do hav the invite letter from the company.
> 
> So i have to book the flight tickets and hotel before i apply for business visa or after i get it ? Coz i might lose on that amount if thy cancel my visa. I hav heard the german consulates r quite moody and can reject the visa for no aparrant reason.


@cooldash87,
I am in preliminary talks with a company in Germany. I would like to know what dates do they mention in the invitation letter for interview. Whether they mention one particular date or a duration between two dates i.e. say between 17th and 20th April ? 
It seems like many employers don't have much info about recruiting from non-EU countries and we should be in position to convince them that all the efforts of even getting business visit visa is ours expect for them to issue the letters.


----------



## cooldash87

sreekanthv_82 said:


> @cooldash87,
> I am in preliminary talks with a company in Germany. I would like to know what dates do they mention in the invitation letter for interview. Whether they mention one particular date or a duration between two dates i.e. say between 17th and 20th April ?
> It seems like many employers don't have much info about recruiting from non-EU countries and we should be in position to convince them that all the efforts of even getting business visit visa is ours expect for them to issue the letters.


Usually they call you here a day before the interview for you to rest and may be schedule a flight back home the same day of interview. So e.g if your interview is on 18th April, the invitation letter should say you are invited from 17th to 18th April and you will have your flight back on 18th. Sometime they want to take a day off and relax and would invite you for 3-4 days. 

But incase you want more days, you can request the company. If they are nice, they might do it  

Or other way is you can mention that you would like to explore the country more after the interview. You would than need to show the hotel booking and insurance for those days.


----------



## economicalindian

has anyone applied for job seeker visa in may 2015...can you please share the outcome and the doc prepared


----------



## Jardena_macko

Helpful discussion....


----------

